# Tips on making a good looking watermark



## Box801 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey, I'm looking to make a professional looking watermark for my images. I want a watermark that doesn't distract from the photo and doesn't cover the whole photo. I don't really have much of a starting point. 

Any good examples that I should base my watermark around?


----------



## Juice (Jul 2, 2010)

I just use a simple white one at the bottom left of my images. It's not imposing enough to take away from the image, but also provides that deterrent for potential thieves.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 2, 2010)

They don't deter anything.


----------



## KmH (Jul 2, 2010)

Box801 said:


> Hey, I'm looking to make a professional looking watermark for my images.


I highly recommend you hire a professional then.

I suspect what you really want is a logo.

For that a graphic designer needs to know about you, your approach to your art, and the message you want to convey to clients for the next 20 years, because changing your logo every 6 months makes branding impossible.

A logo, as mentioned, is tied into your branding and will be used on letterhead, business forms, business cards and in all advertising. So, it needs to be scaleable and effectively renderable in both color and B&W, using both continuous-tone and half-tone printing methods and now for mobil applications.

For both scaleabliity and versatility of rendering methods, it needs to be made using vector graphics, not raster graphics.

Good luck!

Bitter is correct. Visit Youtube and look at the all tutorials that show how to remove a watermark/logo/copyright notice, etc.


----------



## Jesse1 (Sep 20, 2010)

you can also remove watermark from video using VidCrop.It's prog for crop video )It's helps me alot.)


----------



## edouble (Sep 20, 2010)

KmH said:


> Box801 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I'm looking to make a professional looking watermark for my images.
> ...



Solid information we all can use, thanks.


----------

